# Can Digital camera be used as webcamera?



## bhush_18 (Nov 5, 2004)

Can we use digital camera as web camera?


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 5, 2004)

Only if it supports the feature...Which a very few one's do.....

But you can get a webcam for as cheap as 600/-


----------

